# What happened to English?



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Some of the postings on this forum are barely comprehensible & probably reflect declining educational standards. One can only assume that "gonna" means going to; & few seem able to distinguish between "you're" & "your". Some of the peurile text type messages can surely be understood only by 12 year old girls on a Manchester Council Estate.
No-one expects Shakespere; but basic English seems too hard for some, especially those with little to contribute. How do they manage to fill in their insurance applications?
It is not the same on other sites; I contribute to other sites, such as Sax On The Web, & the English posted there is, without exception, excellent. Most, on that site are American and much derided musicians! It would appear that the operators of Bueschers & Selmers have a far higher standard of education than the typicall TT driver....why should this be?
:roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What happened to originality?


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

saint....Not certain what you mean....perhaps this subject has been raised before.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Why do you frequent this forum if the english is so bad?, it is because you need answers and some of these people will bend over backwards to help you so stop jumping on the bandwagon and moaning about the standard of english if it's that bad go and blow your whistle on the sax on the web forum


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

The forum is all about helping those with a common interest....not to receive crap from twelve year olds!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I have to admit that my english is terrible, and I'm always gonna get confused with my your & you're's. Who really is this anal, I'm sorry but its a car forum not the "How to Speak and spell the Queens English anal people forum", you should try this Just read through the bad english and get over it, its not like itz txt tlk or ne fink!

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

There's a lot of jumped up pricks on this forum, if your that bothered about peoples spelling then become a teacher .. the precious TT can also be owned by those that may from time slip up in *there* (see what I did *thier* .. and again) spelling or grammer, get over it, get a life!

And there is also a lot of talk about Council Estates ... so the fuck what, I live on a Council Estate ... whats the big deal?


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

I WAS HOPING THIS WAS A QUESTION ABOUT CRICKET :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> I have to admit that my english is terrible, and I'm always gonna get confused with my your & you're's. Who really is this anal, I'm sorry but its a car forum not the "How to Speak and spell the Queens English anal people forum", you should try this Just read through the bad english and get over it, its not like itz txt tlk or ne fink!
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


i found the same site spooky


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> i found the same site spooky


Did you enter a search into google for "forum for anal people"??


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Agression is invariably the resort of the inadequate who cannot express their feelings in any civil manner. English is the way in which we communicate, not by grunting & foul language...if my grammer were as poor as some on this forum then I would be ashamed to demonstrate my ignorance and lack of education.
It is impossible for reason to compete with ignorance as the proponents are, by definition, unaware of their failings & predictably resort to offensive behaviour....enjoy your ignorance of decent behaviour.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Shakespeare and Grammar. :wink:

I know what you're saying but people going on ad infinitum about the poor spelling and grammar on here is only winding people up and causing unecessary division. I think we all need to accept that this is a forum for asking questions and gathering information about TTs (and other things) and no amount of whinging and whining is going to improve other peoples use of the English language - it's too late for most of them. :lol: :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Captain Beeflat said:


> Agression is invariably the resort of the inadequate who cannot express their feelings in any civil manner. English is the way in which we communicate, not by grunting & foul language...if my grammer were as poor as some on this forum then I would be ashamed to demonstrate my ignorance and lack of education.
> It is impossible for reason to compete with ignorance as the proponents are, by definition, unaware of their failings & predictably resort to offensive behaviour....enjoy your ignorance of decent behaviour.


Sorry, I didn't think I was being aggressive or offensive, this is the effing flame room after all  . I'm just here to talk cars with like minded people. I get enough grief from my very well brought-up other half, regarding to & too's, your & you're's etc etc. If I need to write a formal letter, I will construct accordingly, but does it matter on a car forum?

Sorry!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

no not really


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

robokn said:


> no not really


STOP! [smiley=policeman.gif] Pedantic Grammer Police .. should that not read;

No, not really.

:wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

baynesey said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > no not really
> ...


Grammar 8)


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> baynesey said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


bollocks


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

saint said:


> What happened to originality?


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

canÂ´t we get over this grammar/english thing please, for godÂ´s sake, this as has been pointed out is not a grammar forum, if you donÂ´t like how someone spells donÂ´t read it, get over it for fuckÂ´s sake. iÂ´m probably the worst on here for typoÂ´s , I never check anything and just hit enter, as long as IÂ´m understood I donÂ´t mind


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I imagine that if you're looking for 'sax on the web' then careful spelling is vital...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> I imagine that if you're looking for 'sax on the web' then careful spelling is vital...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

spain said:


> canÂ´t we get over this grammar/english thing please, for godÂ´s sake, this as has been pointed out is not a grammar forum, if you donÂ´t like how someone spells donÂ´t read it, get over it for fuckÂ´s sake. iÂ´m probably the worst on here for typoÂ´s , I never check anything and just hit enter, as long as IÂ´m understood I donÂ´t mind


That's exactly the point..........you are not understood or, at best, we have difficulty in reading your posts.......were English your second language we would make allowances....perhaps it is!

On an earlier, almost incomprehensible, post the word "pedant" was predictably dragged up. The word is frequently used by people who do not understand to describe those who do...."If I have to explain, then you would never understand"


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

spain said:


> canÂ´t we get over this grammar/english thing please, for godÂ´s sake, this as has been pointed out is not a grammar forum, if you donÂ´t like how someone spells donÂ´t read it, get over it for fuckÂ´s sake. iÂ´m probably the worst on here for typoÂ´s , I never check anything and just hit enter, as long as IÂ´m understood I donÂ´t mind


It is exactly this sort of thinking which is at the root of the problem.

Of course this place isn't a grammar forum - nor is it a spelling competition, but we're all supposed to be educated people who can understand how to turn on a computer, we all know what a capital letter is (and when to use it) and all of us have the "." and "," keys on our keyboard.

Whether you need to check anything before you hit Enter is a personal choice, and can often depend on how quickly you've typed something out. Whether you think about what you are saying and how you are saying it shouldn't be optional.

If you want to text your mates or send unreadable emails to people who do understand the way you speak, that's entirely up to you - but if you post that sort of shite on a public forum, don't be surprised if people CAN'T understand you or, more importantly, WON'T EVEN TRY.

By saying that you don't care how you come across, as long as you are understood - what sort of impression do you think that gives off? If you don't actually care about what you type, why should anyone else care enough to read it? If I have to go over a poorly punctuated (and therefore rather ambiguous) post a couple of times, just to try and understand the meaning, I'm hardly likely to bother with a reply. Maybe I'm being snotty about it, but I'd like to think that the majority of poorly spelled posts on here aren't down to ignorance, just down to a lack of care. I'm not saying there is any excuse for ignorance, but there's certainly no reason why you can't use capital letters, full stops and paragraphs where necessary. If the layout and style of your post lacks any care or thought, people are likely to assume the same about the content.

Like I said - if you're happy with this, fine. Just undestand that simply "being understood" when you're asking questions or making an opinion often isn't enough. If you want to be taken seriously, take more care in how you come across. You wouldn't turn up for a job interview dressed in scruffy clothes and without doing your hair, you wouldn't write a CV or cover letter in lower case and with no punctuation, so why should you do it at any other time? You should show the same care as you'd expect to receive in return...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Captain Beeflat said:


> spain said:
> 
> 
> > canÂ´t we get over this grammar/english thing please, for godÂ´s sake, this as has been pointed out is not a grammar forum, if you donÂ´t like how someone spells donÂ´t read it, get over it for fuckÂ´s sake. iÂ´m probably the worst on here for typoÂ´s , I never check anything and just hit enter, as long as IÂ´m understood I donÂ´t mind
> ...


He's Welsh which would answer alot of questions :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

What you have to remember is that some people struggle with spelling and punctuation , it doesn't mean they are thick or can't be bothered, me being one of those. I try to make an effort to re read my post and check spelling and punctuation but untimatley i make mistakes and to have someone ridicule me for this is (thats what it is at the end of the day) to make them selves feel better is basically a personal attack and breaches forum rules.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Im sorry Jonah,Beeflat and Jampott, and I can understand where you are coming from, however donÂ´t you think you are labouring the point a tad?

Ok, you donÂ´t like it, it pisses you off, you donÂ´t reply to posts if you canÂ´t read them...well good for you, so why donÂ´t you just keep doing that rather than moaning about it?

As for comparing your CV or job interview to a forum posting, well thatÂ´s just plain ridiculous. Those things are used to hopefully improve your life, wallet or whatever it is that gives you kicks...the forum is a place I come to, to laugh, share info, or just read funny posts, just like this one - and thatÂ´s what most other people are here for as well.

You have all picked on my last post even though it was readable and understandable with (i hope)all commaÂ´s etc in the right place. If it comes to people writing in "text speak" then yes I can uderstand even more, however we are not all born natural writers, comedians , mathmeticians etc and we do what we can with the skills we are born with.
I know that I cannot write like I would like, but I still got a degree out of it, and that was writing in two different languages as well as English, so I can only assume Beeflat that I was understood to quite a high level, but this isnÂ´t an exam itÂ´s a forum.

If you donÂ´t like how itÂ´s written, donÂ´t reply, simple. ItÂ´s like complaining about how crap Big Brother is but still watching it.

rant over


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Simply serves to shew what is now needed to "get a degree".
Media Studies or Surfing as distinct from English or Physics I am prepared to bet.
You are absolutely correct when you say (& I paraphrase for the sake of clarity) "if you do not like my postings then do not read them"....however, they are like a traffic accident....one has to look, even knowing it will be horrible!


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Get over it you idiot, youÂ´re just boring me now

It was Spanish and Italian actually , but I knew already that someone would come on here and belittle it for the sake of an argument.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> What you have to remember is that some people struggle with spelling and punctuation , it doesn't mean they are thick or can't be bothered, me being one of those. I try to make an effort to re read my post and check spelling and punctuation but untimatley i make mistakes and to have someone ridicule me for this is (thats what it is at the end of the day) to make them selves feel better is basically a personal attack and breaches forum rules.


I think folk understand who has made the effort and who cannot be bothered with their English. It is a personal decision and the message seems to be that one gets taken more seriously if on can be arsed to at least atempt to spell and punctuate properly.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

For a more lighthearted look at English mistakes, have a look at this website.

http://engrish.com/category_index.php?c ... 0Countries


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Сколько времен имеет объявленный, это все очень скучно.

How is may Russian?


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Spain...Try to understand...no-one, certainly not I, is trying to belittle you....you manage that unaided. All we know about you is through interpretation of your postings. We see someone with no command of English or punctuation with the typically aggressive attitude that ignorance generates as a form of primevall defence. Try to learn & people will then take you seriously. How did you manage to slip through the education net......I thought that basic education was free to all....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Spain, I might take you a tad more seriously if you could tell the difference between the ' and Â´ symbols on the keyboard. Or is the Â´ a default on EU keyboards?

For some reason it just doesn't look right when you post.

If you think comparing CVs and forum posts is ridiculous, then perhaps you do need to think a little more carefully. On a basic level, each one is generally the first and ONLY way in which someone who doesn't know you can "judge" you. It is where lasting impressions are made.

I'm well aware of the impression I've made on here. I'm liked and disliked in various measures, but at least I understand largely how I'm perceived. What you don't appreciate is that people only have your words (and your style) on which to form an impression, so by giving the appearance of a thick fuckwit, people will automatically assume that you are one.

As Mr C. points out, there is a difference between people who make an effort and people who simply don't give a shit. The problem is, the people that don't give a shit don't understand what this actually says about them.

I don't ask that everyone writes like Shakespeare - I just ask that everyone put *some* effort into being intelligible. The amount of shite that gets posted on here, where someone can't spend a nano-second to use a capital letter, or improve readability by seperating things out into paragraphs. It really doesn't take any effort at all, so to ignore these basic elements of sentence construction shows such a complete lack of respect for the people you are trying to reach.

That said, if you only want your posts replied to by like-minded people, fair enough - but I don't think you do.

This has nothing to do with language. Even someone without English as a first language knows when to use a full stop, a capital letter and a new paragraph. These things are common to most written languages.

The irony of wondering whether all your comma's were in the right place wasn't lost on me, though. :-*


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Well Beeflat, IÂ´m not going to rise to the bait of your insults. Exactly how many of my threads have you read since you joined a month ago anyway, as the only stuff I have posted lately has mostly been banter with other people and certainly nothing you could measure me by.

Jampott, not sure what the "and" thing was all about, have I missed something there?

With regards to the CV point, you are right that impressions are given from what we write on here, however I donÂ´t think that when most people come on here it is to be electronic mates, rather to get an opinion on something - and as you pointed out if itÂ´s written badly then people might not reply - and generally I think that would be worse , seeing as you want a problem solved, rather than to be judged by people they donÂ´t even know and are never likely to meet. IÂ´m sure we all have more imortant stuff in life to worry about rather than whether "that bloke off the TT forum likes the way I right"  .

Now to be as pedantic as the rest of you, its "primaeval" beeflat, does that small slip now give me the right to laugh at your intelligence? I donÃ½ think so, however in your world I rather think it does.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I feel I must write in defence of Spain.

It may be true that his writing style is less than prosaic, but he always comes across as a decent bloke I think - and he must be one of the unluckiest guys on here, so cut him some slack! He certainly seems a cut above some of the foaming at the mouth, posting for the sake of it, roid-ragers who've been on here lately.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> That said, if you only want your posts replied to by like-minded people, fair enough - but I don't think you do.


I think thats a bit harsh, what are you implying? Anyhow, this has gone on long enough now, I'm staying well out of it.

Cheer up [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Exactly my sentiments Dean, theyÂ´ve had their say, now get over it, nothing is going to change IMO.

Cheers Twiggy


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > That said, if you only want your posts replied to by like-minded people, fair enough - but I don't think you do.
> ...


I'm not impying anything. By "like-minded people", I mean other people who don't care about punctuation, or how their slapdash posts are perceived. People who are happy to read untelligible drivel and try and work out what it says...


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Spain...Well done; your latest postings were, in the main, well constructed. Whatever you say, this really does make a difference to other people's impressions of you.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

This is turning in to a load of bollocks. The title of this thread is shit as well.

"What happened to English", pardon, English what? Johnny English? FFS, if you can't even be bothered to write a correct title don't bother to bitch about it. "What happened to the English Language?" would have been correct.

Every thread in the Flame Room is about language, language evolves constantly and abbreviations such as FFS are more prolific as it is quicker to type.

Spelling and grammar are bad I agree but it is all anyone ever whines about [smiley=zzz.gif] , people are getting bored now.

People should punctuate their posts properly, but many just type quickly and forget at least you can get the jist. Some people can't spell or punctuate, some are dislexyc (although in their case its not their fault). Most people type as they speak in which case you will have differences depending on their location i.e dialects.

If you want to vent your anger do it on a "Proper" subject such as the government or fuel prices, at least then we can all bitch about that instead of each other.

MODS SHUT THIS FUCKING THREAD :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

You are much more succinct than i Jbell, well said!

Why thank you professor Beeflat, is it because you realised even you make mistakes? :lol:

Mods, please can you close ANY thread mentioning anything that even slightly infers something to do with syntax,grammar(not grammer), idioms, spelling or punctuation? pleeeeeease, pretty pleeeease!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I have duplicated this post here so that it might more easily reach my target audience.

A word of adviceâ€¦â€¦to the people who have an elitist attitude towards â€˜uneducatedâ€™ individuals who post on this Forumâ€¦â€¦

â€œDonâ€™t bite the hand that feeds youâ€.

You might find that the educated and the uneducated might not be forthcoming in the event of you needing help with your TT problems, because of your lack of empathy with other human beings. I remember the time when I reacquainted myself with one of my old school friends who attended a prestigious private college and was very academic. I recall thinking â€œHow the mighty have fallenâ€. The man had many shortcomings in other areas of his life and personality.

Kind regards

Joe


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> This is turning in to a load of bollocks. The title of this thread is shit as well.
> 
> "What happened to English", pardon, English what? Johnny English? FFS, if you can't even be bothered to write a correct title don't bother to bitch about it. *"What happened to the English Language?" would have been correct.*
> Every thread in the Flame Room is about language, language evolves constantly and abbreviations such as FFS are more prolific as it is quicker to type.
> ...


*"What has happened to the correct use of the English language on this Forum?"*

Would have been even better!

But, no one appears to have experienced any difficulty in interpreting the main thrust of the Flame. Therefore the use of English (sic) was more than good enough to convey the message behind it.

I struggle to see why any time someone who takes pride in their language should automatically be seen and dismissed by many here, as also being an anal pedant spelling Nazi. That that in turn is then perceived as an automatic attack on those who did not pay attention at school, have learning difficulties, or are just plain thick, is absurd.

There is nothing wrong in trying to use correct English. There is much wrong with just not being bothered.

Oh, and let's not forget this is not just a TT forum. That is why we have Off Topic, Other Marques and Flame Rooms.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Likewise Gary, in using your argument there, my posts have always been understood no matter how they were written, but I still have just been personally attacked and insulted by other members here.

If there is going to be one rule here, the imposers should also adhere.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

spain said:


> Likewise Gary, in using your argument there, my posts have always been understood no matter how they were written, but I still have just been personally attacked and insulted by other members here.
> 
> If there is going to be one rule here, the imposers should also adhere.


I think the underlying tone is to give you a break Spain. (or should that be 'brake'? ) :wink:

I have had no problem in understanding your posts.

And of course you fully appreciate we are in the Flame Room, so some folk may adopt a slightly harder edge or aggressive persona.

Bring it on. 

Have a good weekend. I am off to the pub. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Well have a "grate" time in the pub, bring on the weekend [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

spain said:


> Likewise Gary, in using your argument there, my posts have always been understood no matter how they were written, but I still have just been personally attacked and insulted by other members here.
> 
> If there is going to be one rule here, the imposers should also adhere.


You weren't personally attacked OR insulted by me. I merely suggested that you didn't appreciate the impression you gave to others. You appear to be the butt of the comments because you have openly stated that you don't care about how you come across, and generally appear to think that any effort spent on checking what you've written is wasted. I would disagree.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Hey Jampott

I never said it was you, just members. Also unless I am mistaken I donÂ´t think I have written in so many words that I donÂ´t care either, it was more, that is how I feel people on here are especially when new to the forum, maybe I didnÂ´t make that point clearly enough.

My mistakes are very much because I am in work and shouldnÂ´t really be using this site all day everyday, and therefore rush to jot down anything - in an ironic way the forum has caused itÂ´s own downfall by being so addictive to people who havenÂ´t got time to check everything they write :lol:

One thing, what is it you disagree about? The fact that I donÂ´t care, or that you think that I think itÂ´s a waste of time to check what I have written? I wasnÂ´t sure since you put that statement at the end of what you wrote.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i think if i see another post about grammer im going to hang myself, so stop it NOW :evil:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> i think if i see another post about grammer im going to hang myself, so stop it NOW :evil:


I dearly hope that's a promise.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I don't know why everyone gets so wound up about it all, its just a forum that like minded people use for abit of fun / info,

My spelling/grammer is shit and I don't really care if anyone critises (sp :lol: ) it

[smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

This free software will solve a lot of this malarky.

Go to www.download.com
Search software for 'Word Web'
Download version 4.5a and install it
It sits in your tray and is a very useful tool
All you have to do is highlight the word you are checking
Click on the 'W' in your tray, a dialogue will appear with the word already in the check box

There is a lot more to this programme which you will discover if you take the trouble.

Joe 8)


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

TTCool said:


> This free software will solve a lot of this malarky.
> 
> Go to www.download.com
> Search software for 'Word Web'
> ...


Or just use a Mac (apple Mac, not peado mac) as it spellchecks everything that you type!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

WoW another exciting thread.

I can't believe this. Because someone can't spell or use grammar properly you are now judging and attacking their character. By suggesting that they are ignorant.

I would think that you are the one that is ignorant. I had a poor education left school when i was 16 with not a GCSE to my name...During my 4th and 5th year i was off more days than i actually attended. Back then without thought off my future i had more important things to do. Such as working and earning a crust. So i could go out and piss it up the wall and could not call it a good night unless i woke up in a ditch around 6am laying in my own vomit 8) . Pretty much how most 14 to 16 year olds that live on council estates still do to this very day. I did actually have a stab at collage but got kicked out 6 months into my course :roll:  . ( Yes i'm still proud...I hated school )

So i'm guessing after reading that, you would put me in the same boat as the stereotype you've made up in your head. But i have a few friends on this Forum that are cultured, informed and off a high standard off education that i think would tell you otherwise.

What my point is...Don't judge someone by their ability to speak or type the English language but rather on their personality and actions.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> i think if i see another post about grammer im going to hang myself, so stop it NOW :evil:


http://www.samaritans.org.uk/talk/phoneus.shtm

I felt that about inane TT cupholders and paint colours postings some time ago, but found support in MacWilliams cabernet sauvignon. :twisted:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> i think if i see another post about grammer im going to hang myself, so stop it NOW :evil:


I'd be more than happy to kick away the stool.

I (twice), grammar and I'm.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I have no objection to bad spelling or bad grammar on the forum, after all, it's just symptom of what's wrong with modern education in general however, I have no patience for people who post in txt spk. That's just being a lazy fuck.


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> WoW another exciting thread.
> 
> I can't believe this. Because someone can't spell or use grammar properly you are now judging and attacking their character. By suggesting that they are ignorant.
> 
> ...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Captain Beeflat said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > WoW another exciting thread.
> ...


Neither. Why be apprehensive off someones appearance. Just because they don't fit in with your middleclass idea, doesn't mean you should react any different. My job i meet people from every walk off life. From the mega rich to the person who can't afford a bar of soap. Do i judge them on apparence alone. No i take each person as i find them. Maybe you shouldnt be so ignorant and do the same.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

DeanTT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > This free software will solve a lot of this malarky.
> ...


Just as a matter of interest, does your Apple Mac spellcheck everything you type within the Forum reply box?. That is the vital criteria. Also does it check grammar at the same time and within the Forum dialogue box? . If it does then there may be a way to use MSWord in the same way, other than compose, copy and paste from MSWord. So far as I know, few people have an Apple Mac on here.

Joe


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

genocidalduck...Nothing whatsoever to do with money; simply predictable behaviour as, I suspect, you well know.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Captain Beeflat said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > On a visual basis; who of the following would you be the most apprehensive:- 1/ A shaven headed, 16 stone, tatooed, foul mouthed drunk encountered late at night in an unlit back street; or
> > 2/ Two middle aged ladies walking their dogs on a sunny Sunday afternoon.


I think that you have taken two very extreme stances there.

I am 13 stone shaven headed man, but that is because i am going bald rather than hide i choose to shave it and secondly after 22 years in her majestys service i lifted a few weights quite heavy ones at that so please don't be be so stereo typical.

I have an impression of a man who plays the sax and is very concerned about english to be old, perhaps lives on his own in a little village and drinks stout in half pint measures, so please don't percieve people on looks and english alone, until you actually meet these people and know them then you can judge them.

The best man at my wedding also has tattoos, shaven head and is currently the strategic change manager for sony europe so your view of him would be quite interesting oh and he has a TT but won't come on the forum as he thinks it is full of boring people who would not interestg him and have nothing in common with him apart from thr car.


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

In your reply, you conveniently left out the all important "drunk & foul mouthed" part.
Your perception of me, is, in the main, quite accurate....this serves to shew that, as I said, stereotypes are easily recognised. 
In effect, you have proved my point.


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh yes, nearly forgot....exceptions do not prove rules.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I don't think it's fair to target "Duck" and "Spain" for spelling and/or punctuation errors. I can understand what they are saying most of the time. Usually what they say has a bit of humour and is relevant to the subject. Unlike one or two of the "highest post count" posters who feel the need to post irrelevent drivel on every thread.

It's those lazy sods who can't be bothered at all with punctuation and speak in text language that annoy me. If I look at a post from one of these illiterate buggers and don't understand what they are saying first time I won't bother reading further. So take note. Wise up, put some effort in, or be ignored :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

DeanTT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > This free software will solve a lot of this malarky.
> ...


MSWord on a PC checks words as you type. You can set it up in Spelling and Grammar, but to be of any use it needs to spellcheck within the Forum dialogue box which I don't think it does, in fact, I don't think any software does. I hope I'm wrong. It could be very useful to have a spellcheck/grammar check integral with the Forum. No spell-checker can differentiate between 'there' and 'their' because the words are spelt correctly. There has to be a modicum of imput from the writer :roll:

Joe


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

TTCool said:


> but to be of any use it needs to spellcheck within the Forum dialogue box which I don't think it does, in fact, I don't think any software does. I hope I'm wrong.


Google Toolbar claims it can spell-check and auto-fix any text you enter in a form, that should include the one I'm typing in right now :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Cheers, I'll download that now.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Downloaded and installed. It works within the Forum dialogue box. Not had a lot to do with it yet :roll: So far it spell-checks and suggests correct spelling, if the original word is wrong.

I do agree with those who blame spell-checkers and calculators etc for the lack of mental dexterity these days. You have to blame the policy makers I suppose. As I understand it, teachers have to follow a set curriculum. There may be more latitude in private schools.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Yup. It auto-fixes as well. No excuse now for the great unwashed :lol:

Joe


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Yup. It auto-fixes as well. No excuse now for the great unwashed :lol:
> 
> Joe


Thats not really the answer. Do they not bother to teach English in Schools anymore?

Maybe newbies should be subjected to some sort of entrance examination. Some questions that require properly constructed answers in correct English. If any hint of chav talk, or text speak is shown, they can fcuk off to Barryboys.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PaulS said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. It auto-fixes as well. No excuse now for the great unwashed :lol:
> ...


Hi Paul

I'm with you. It is not the answer but it might help to temporarily alleviate the present situation, if there is one.

Joe


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. It auto-fixes as well. No excuse now for the great unwashed :lol:
> ...


Hmm, not bad idea. :idea:

Or just confine them to the TT room... :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It does help if you can understand what people are saying at least within the first two or three readings of the post :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

so why does everyone use the "IMO" because in my opinion its just text speak :wink: .


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> so why does everyone use the "IMO" because in my opinion its just text speak :wink: .


Takes me longer to think of those sort of things than type proper English. Takes me even longer to look them up :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

One of the best thread titles....

*Where has my turbo went?*


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

John-H said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > so why does everyone use the "IMO" because in my opinion its just text speak :wink: .
> ...


I have decided to have a 'signature'


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

TTotal said:


> One of the best thread titles....
> 
> *Where has my turbo went?*


Perhaps it's for poetic use...

*Ode to my Turbo*

I'm from London East, Essex or Kent
Oh, where has my turbo went?
Its power and oomph all spent

For out I drove one night
For a burger and a quick fight
Pop it went; shame, what a plight

My poor turbo, dead tonight.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sadly more like..........

*Oad too my Tirbow

Eye'm from Lunden Eest, Esex or Kenit 
Oh were has my tirbow went? 
Its powur an oomph al spint

For owt I droav one nite
Four a burgr an a quik fite
Pop it wint sham wot a plite

My pour tirbow ded toonite.*


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Captain Beeflat said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > WoW another exciting thread.
> ...


That's a rather crude generalisation, it also assumes that all 16 stone, shaven headed, tattooed(it has 2 T's) men will turn into foulmouthed drunks 'cos they fit 3 of your 5 criteria. Add booze, they turn into a foul-mouthed drunk. 
See how threads like this rumble on because another survival trait takes over, the desire to defend oneself, and very soon sides get taken and and so begins the rich tapestry that is a thread in the flame room. 
A little advice, to be used or discarded as you see fit. If you're gonna(going to) bitch about something that's either very emotive or, is going to bore the pants off people, then FOR FUCKS SAKE DO IT PROPERLY!!!
I now perceive a slightly balding chap, who still lives with his mum and wears jumbo cords and gets mildly vexed at the very idea of bird poo on the car.
In starting this thread, you've created your own alter ego, henceforth known as The Professor, the saxophone playing, white knight. Champion of the written word and Newton Abbot pasty eating supremo for the last 2 years.
Sorry, we've not met. My name is Tim, I'm about 16 stone, tattoed and, on occasion, shaven headed. I'm about 4 months away from doing 22 years in the Army, so if you hit me with a well constructed retort, I'll find out where you live and go and egg your car :lol: 
Of course, I'm only messing.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Sadly more like..........
> 
> *Oad too my Tirbow
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and one more simply because it deserves it :lol:

After a long tiring and stressful day, your post has put a genuine smile on my face. Why thank you sir.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

...and lakesTTer, you have to be the funniest and wittiest poster here, please post some more, preferably about beeflaps sax player man :lol:

Def put a smile on my face today


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

spain said:


> ...and lakesTTer, you have to be the funniest and wittiest poster here, please post some more, preferably about beeflaps sax player man :lol:
> 
> Def put a smile on my face today


I'm not sure about that, but thanks anyway. 8)


----------

